# Breaking News! Endangered panda breeds 2000!



## Elisa68

Well done, Elaine!


----------



## Alfry

Warning.... fear level hits 2000....
there's a wild panda ....

Complimenti superpanda


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulazioni Pandita G!

 *Special thanks to the Friends of the National Zoo,
aka FONZ, for letting you play with us,

cuciu*​


----------



## belén

2000 pandas are loose in WordReference!! We must do something!!!


Hey and look at you!!How lovely!! 


*Congratulations *​


----------



## elroy

*ألف مبروك!!!*



_Thanks for your wisdom, friendliness, and intelligence. _​


----------



## moodywop

I know you have a special fondness for Southern dialects, so here goes:

_Gir e gir ma cà a WR nun c' sta na femmena cchiù scetat'i chesta. Sap' 'o slang e 'i mmal' parol' megl'i 'nu purtual'. Sap' parlà pur' 'o sicilian'! Ten' semp'a risposta pronta e mo' ch' ffa 'a mod nisciun' s' permett' d'a fa 'ngrifa'. _

_Uè Elai', cient' i chisti juorn' e vvir' 'i sta semp'allegra comm'a cchist':_

http://johnson.senate.gov/images/panda.jpg


----------



## nichec

Don't you get tired clinging to the tree all the time? 

Thank you so much for all the help


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congrats, Elaine!  Don't let the moderating wear you down.  The panda still likes to come out and play occasionally, no?   

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

I am with you in spirit... and applaud you with each of your witty and wise posts (helps that they are usually my exact thoughts!!)
L


----------



## la reine victoria

*Congratulations Elaine!*​ 
** * * * * * * **​ 
*I know you don't like being fed - *
*do you always look this coy ?*​




LRV​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## combustion

Complimenti Elaine... io naturalmente continuo la mia serie di figuracce, avendoti aperto un altro thread... !
In ogni caso davvero complimenti e grazie!
Comb...


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! I've really enjoyed going to grade school with you....


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations Elaine!

Working hard and being cute simultaneously is not easy 

Thanks for everything*


----------



## DDT

Elaine, il Tuo stile è raro come il panda che Ti rappresenta  

*Brava!!!​*
DDT


----------



## You little ripper!

Stone the bloody crows and starve the flamin' lizards!!! I can't believe you've given birth to 2,000 little pandas!
After all that exertion _it's time for a cup of tea, a Bex* and a good lie down,_ to use another Australian expression.  

* *Bex* is the name of a headache powder that was very popular in the sixties. I'm not sure whether it's still available, but you could always use a substitute.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Elaine!
In honor of your 2.000 helpful posts, may I offer you this small token of appreciation? 

Saludos,
Laura N.


----------



## Agnès E.

Happy postiversary, Elaine.
I'm so happy you became a mod, this has enabled me to meet you and I do enjoy it!


----------



## Jana337

*  Cara collega, augirissimi! 

*Click!*
*​


----------



## ¿Qué?

Thank you for being there when we needed it most! You are an inspiration to me. zzzzi do enjoy being in your company!

Au revoir!
¿Qué?


----------



## Mei

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!*

Mei


----------



## panjandrum

Warmest Congratulations from one furry primate to another.
Frankly, I don't know how you find the time to do all the WR stuff on top of your other very important job.


----------



## ElaineG

Thank you and grazie!

Big smoochy bamboo-smelling panda kisses to you all:


----------



## fenixpollo

*On your Postiversary, happiness in the forum is pandemic!* 

*Great job, Elaine!  *


----------



## GenJen54

The troops and I have lined up to say:  Happy Panda-versary.


----------



## Idioteque

Tsk, manco per un po' e nel frattempo tu diventi moderatrice e raggiungi i 200 messaggi!  Mi perdo sempre i grandi eventi! 
Scherzi a parte, congratulazioni, pandina!  Cosa farei senza i tuoi post utili e divertenti?  Non abbandonarci mai! 
Un bacione,
Laura


----------



## carrickp

Warmest congratulations and thanks. You wow us all.

(I'm late with these good wishes -- sorry -- I still haven't got used to viewing this part of the forum.)


----------

